
Scaling Mercurial at Facebook (2014) - vog
https://code.facebook.com/posts/218678814984400/scaling-mercurial-at-facebook/?_fb_noscript=1
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11789182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11789182)

------
vog
Related discussion at HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11992136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11992136)

